# Base de données à effacer



## francoisyves01 (10 Août 2017)

Bonjour 
Je n'arrive pas à effacer, dans l'historique de Safari des bases de données telles doctossimo, gala, etc...
Je clique sur tout effacer, elles disparaissent et ré apparaissent quelques secondes après. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2017)

francoisyves01 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à effacer, dans l'historique de Safari des bases de données telles doctossimo, gala, etc...


Qu'est-ce que tu appelles base de donnée ?


francoisyves01 a dit:


> Je clique sur tout effacer, elles disparaissent et ré apparaissent quelques secondes après. Merci pour vos réponses.


Pour faire un peu _(gros)_ de ménage dans Safari...
- dans Safari/Préférences/Avancées tout en bas, coche Afficher le menu Développement dans la barre de menus, une fois le menu affiché, sélectionne Développement/Vider les caches
- dans Safari/Préférences/Confidentialité un clic sur Gérer les données du site web, un clic sur Tout effacer et tu valides
- dans Safari/Historique/Effacer l'historique, dans Effacer sélectionne effacer l'historique et un clic sur Effacer l'historique
- dans Safari/Effacer l'historique le menu précédent apparaît, un clic sur Effacer l'historique

...là au moins le gros ménage est fait dans Safari, même si la dernière manipulation paraît répétitive, on ne risque donc pas de la louper.


----------



## francoisyves01 (11 Août 2017)

C'est précisément dans safari/préférences/confidentialité/gérer les données du site Web que ça ne s'efface pas! Les données (qui s'appellent bases de données telles doctussimo , commentçamarche, etc) s'effacent cinq secondes et elles reviennent. Impossible de les effacer.


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2017)

Quand on fait du ménage, si Safari est ouvert, il ne faut pas que des onglets soient ouverts. Laisse un seul onglet comme la page de Google, fait le ménage et tout ira bien.


----------



## macaccro (13 Août 2017)

Bonjour,
Quitter safari et ensuite suppression de la base de données dans Nom d'utilisateur/bibliothèque/safari/databases


----------



## francoisyves01 (13 Août 2017)

Merci beaucoup mais où je trouve nom d'utilisateur ??


----------



## usurp (23 Août 2017)

francoisyves01 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup mais où je trouve nom d'utilisateur ??



Depuis le menu du finder : Aller-->Départ t’amènes à ton dossier utilisateur. Si tu veux aller directement au dossier "Bibliothèque" qui est dorénavant un dossier caché : menu "Aller" en tenant "ALT" enfoncé et "Bibliothèque" apparaitra dans ce menu 
Les dossiers des utilisateurs se trouvent par défaut à la racine de ton disque dur de démarrage, dans un dossier explicite nommé..... "Utilisateurs"

-usurp-


----------



## Macounette (23 Août 2017)

francoisyves01 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup mais où je trouve nom d'utilisateur ??


C'est le nom de ta "maison".


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (11 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème.
Via les préférences de Safari, données et cookies des sites web : même en indiquant "Toujours bloquer" ou "juste pour ce site", rien à faire. J'ai beau effacer indéfiniment les données des sites web, après disparition de quelques secondes, elles reviennent de plus belle !
Je viens de tenter les manips de macaccro et usurp, j'ai bien supprimé "databases" dans ma bibliothèque de safari,  mais les données "résistent".
Une autre idée ?


----------



## usurp (12 Septembre 2017)

kerala48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème.
> Via les préférences de Safari, données et cookies des sites web : même en indiquant "Toujours bloquer" ou "juste pour ce site", rien à faire. J'ai beau effacer indéfiniment les données des sites web, après disparition de quelques secondes, elles reviennent de plus belle !
> ...



Bonjour,

Peut-être une histoire de synchronisation de safari avec iPhone/iPad ?


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (12 Septembre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut-être une histoire de synchronisation de safari avec iPhone/iPad ?


Bonjour,

Je ne crois pas.
Je n'ai pas synchronisé safari entre mon iMac et mes iPhone/iPad.


----------



## daffyb (12 Septembre 2017)

kerala48 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas synchronisé safari entre mon iMac et mes iPhone/iPad.


Sauf s'ils partagent le même compte iCloud


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (12 Septembre 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Sauf s'ils partagent le même compte iCloud



Oui, mais en ce qui me concerne j'ai désactivé iCloud.


----------



## francoisyves (1 Janvier 2018)

Et pour effacer les cookies, c’est aussi dans Bibliothèque ? Il y en a un qui résiste : intentmedia.net????
Et peut-on aussi effacer tous les caches?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2018)

En plus de tout ce qui est déjà cité dans ce fil, tu peux utiliser  OnyX


----------

